# Finally Building My Custom Turntable! **IT'S DONE!**



## swt61

I'll just copy my posts from another site earlier today...

 "I've been playing around with vinyl rigs again for a while now. Some of you will remember that I was going to build a custom plinth for a Mitsubishi LT-30 a while back, but ended up just overlaying the plinth with Wenge.

 Well with my greatest resource at hand (luvdunhill) I opted for a completely custom table a while back. I purchased most of the parts earlier, but am just now finding a little free time to build the plinth.

 I went back and forth on the design several times, and almost ended up using some soapstone slabs. But in the end I decided on wood. Specifically the core of the plinth will be alternating layers of 3/4" MDF and Baltic Birch plywood. 6 layers to be exact, for a total of 4.5" for the core. That ought to supply some mass. Later I'll drill the core for some Micro-Bearing fill.

Audio Points - 1.5AP-1C.5 Wide Body Threaded

 The 14" x 20" core will be topped with Burled Maple veneer, and wrapped on all four sides with 3/4" Black Walnut. I'll mill a nice slight arch on the bottom of the Walnut sides, and the four corners will be 2" square Black Walnut posts w/adjustable cone feet at the bottom.

 This plinth will get a Tung oil finish, most likely 5 coats. There will be a Black Walnut armboard to raise the tonearm to the desired height, and it will be adjustable in and out about 3/8" for optimum spacing between the spindle and tonearm pivot.

 The tonearm is a Rega RB300 w/Incognito wiring and Pete Riggle's weight and VTA adjuster.
 The platter is a VPI Aries Black Knight Black Acrylic platter about 2" thick. The bearing is the VPI Aries inverted bearing, and it's a beast. I also picked up a Black Diamond Carbon Fiber threaded record clamp.

 Marc has been the driving force behind this project, helping me secure the awesome Maxon motor, custom motor pod, custom speed controller (battery powered) which he built, as well as the Pass Pearl phono stage he's finishing up.

 I will most likely use a surgical silk thread belt for the time being until I decide whether I like the tape drive option better.

 The plan is to run a ZYX Bloom cartridge, but for now I will have to get by with a Grado prestige that I already own.

 Today I started the plinth work, and was able to get all the necessary holes measured and drilled, the 6 layers cut and glued together, and finally the Burled Maple veneer glued up.
 I probably won't get a chance to get back to it until the weekend, but I'll get some pics of where I'm at thus far posted later tonight (hopefully). And this weekend will start the Walnut trim pieces and armboard. I need to get this finished up for this months Houston meet on the 25th, so this will go faster than my previous TT projects.

 Stay tuned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "OK to avoid a ban here's what I've done thus far.





 The top of the plinth core with Burled Maple veneer, and holes for bearing and tonearm. Note the small holes on each side of the rectangular tonearm hole, those are burried T-nuts for armboard adjustment.





 The six alternating layers of 3/4" MDF and 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood.





 The hole for the inverted bearing.





 Closeup of the tonearm and armboard mounting holes. The armboard will have the standard round hole for the Riggle VTA bushing.





 The larger hole underneath the plinth for the washer and nut of the inverted bearing.





 The hole underneath the rectangular tonearm hole, for the tonearm wiring.





 This cutout probably has you wondering. It's actually a cutout for drilling the bearing hole. I only have a benchtop size drillpress and the depth is about 5", so this cutout was needed to allow me to get the plinth in far enough around the drillpress post to drill for the bearing. Note that the top piece of Baltic Birch doesn't have the cutout, and was hand drilled. This of coarse won't be seen unless you turn the table over.





 Bearing installed. This is the washer and nut from underneath. The washer is 2" in diameter, a stout bearing for sure.





 The installed bearing from the top.





 With platter in place.





 Carbon fiber record clamp.

 I'll try to get most of the Walnut trim work done this weekend. Once I get this and the armboard done I'll have pics of the tonearm setup."


----------



## dBel84

That is looking shockingly good..dB


----------



## olblueyez

Looks great, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Stikk

You can build your own record player? Damn, I wanna make one now. Looks very nice!

 Just out of interest, how much did all the parts cost you? Or more accurately, how much do you think it will have cost all up? (In terms of cash, I am sure there are many manhours going into a project like that)


----------



## swt61

^

 Well you've yet to see many of the parts. The motor will be off to the side of the table in a custom aluminum motor pod. There is the custom speed controller, custom Pass Pearl phono stage, modified Rega RB300 tonearm w/Pete Riggle weight and VTA adjuster, and the Grado Prestige cartridge.

 All told I've got about $2000.00 invested at this time. Add another $500.00 for the ZYX Bloom cartridge, and that'll set me at around $2,500.00.

 I expect this table to surpass tables in the $5000.00 range, like the Clearaudio Magnum. Of coarse that remains to be seen, but at the very least least I'll have an excellent sounding vinyl rig with a beautiful custom look.


----------



## nikongod

The little "pac-man mouth" to use the drill press for the center hole is the greatest invention since beer! I also have a small tabletop drill press, and had to drill my bearing hole by hand.

 That TT looks seriously sweet.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^

 Well you've yet to see many of the parts. The motor will be off to the side of the table in a custom aluminum motor pod. There is the custom speed controller, custom Pass Pearl phono stage, modified Rega RB300 tonearm w/Pete Riggle weight and VTA adjuster, and the Grado Prestige cartridge.

 All told I've got about $2000.00 invested at this time. Add another $500.00 for the ZYX Bloom cartridge, and that'll set me at around $2,500.00.

 I expect this table to surpass tables in the $5000.00 range, like the Clearaudio Magnum. Of coarse that remains to be seen, but at the very least least I'll have an excellent sounding vinyl rig with a beautiful custom look._

 

I have seen your other stuff and I can tell it will be very cool.


----------



## TimJo

Wow, that's looking really nice. Quite the plinth - must be quite heavy. 

 What kind of feet or vibration isolation are you going to use?


----------



## philodox

Nice work Steve! I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The little "pac-man mouth" to use the drill press for the center hole is the greatest invention since beer! I also have a small tabletop drill press, and had to drill my bearing hole by hand.

 That TT looks seriously sweet._

 

Thanks Ari, but I'm not sure that it rates up there with beer. Thanks for the tonearm link as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have seen your other stuff and I can tell it will be very cool._

 

Thanks, it's a really fun project so far.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TimJo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, that's looking really nice. Quite the plinth - must be quite heavy. 

 What kind of feet or vibration isolation are you going to use?_

 

I'm mainly going to rely on mass, but the table will have 4 adjustable cone feet. Also it will sit on top of my audio rack, which consist of two spiked racks with rubber/cork isolation pads on top, then a 6' x 20" x 3" thick Maple butcher block slab spanning the two racks and resting on those isolation pads. If needed I'll build another isolation platform for the whole analog rig, but I doubt it'll be needed.









  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work Steve! I look forward to seeing the finished product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Jay. You getting much time with your system lately? Still wanting Bloodwood on the new CDP?


----------



## Uncle Erik

Beautiful work! What kind of finish do you plan to use for the plinth?


----------



## swt61

^

 Tung oil.


----------



## Orcin

Holy cow! Will this thing be done by October 25?

 Do I need to rent a bigger room?


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Orcin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy cow! Will this thing be done by October 25?

 Do I need to rent a bigger room? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sure hoping so. I don't foresee any reason why it won't be done. Set-up and tweaking will be an effort though, so it might not be at it's best, but we'll try.


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure hoping so. I don't foresee any reason why it won't be done. Set-up and tweaking will be an effort though, so it might not be at it's best, but we'll try._

 


 We'll be glad to help you test it.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Given your body of work, I cannot wait to see the end result. 
 If it even looks half as good as many of your custom creations and has the sound to back it up, this will be well worth the effort. 

 Best of Luck!


----------



## swt61

Thanks Germania, very kind words. 

 I came out of the womb with the need to create things, and in 7th grade I was introduced to the wonders of wood by my shop teacher Mr. Sumner. That changed my life.

 I'm quite saddened that so many schools no longer offer shop classes.


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Jay. You getting much time with your system lately? Still wanting Bloodwood on the new CDP?_

 

Not really, too damn busy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get some good listening done tonight after I do a bit of cleaning though.

 Not sure about the CD player. The look of it is growing on me, but it is my natural inclination to put bloodwood on everything... so we'll have to see which side wins out.


----------



## swt61

Today I fabbed up the Walnut side pieces. They're pretty straight forward with a little arch cut into the bottom. But they have a shelf piece on the top that will stick out about 3/8" over the side, and will also cover about 3/16" of the plinth core as well, so as not to leave any gap where the Walnut side meets the Burled Maple top.

 I'm not sure if that makes sense, but here's a side view drawing...





 They're in clamps now, but should get installed tomorrow w/pics to follow.

 But just so I don't leave you empty handed, here are some pics of the holes I milled underneath the plinth to hold the shot fill damping. I knew it would be a PITA to do once the sides were in place, so I made the decision to go ahead with them. The caps are 1/4" plywood and should hold the shot in place fine.









 After I install the Walnut side pieces I'll start milling the 2" square corner pieces that will also hold the cone feet. Then the armboard will finish up the woodwork.

 I've decided to try out a new finish. I'm a big fan of the DIY network's show "Woodworks" and it's host David Marks is an incredible woodworker. He gives the brand names of the finish products he uses on the website, and it's not pure Tung Oil (he says he's used these products since 1984). There are two products by the same manufacturer, one is a sealer and the other is a top coat. They are oil based finishes, but with urethane and other additives. One coat of sealer and four coats of the top coat w/0000 steel wool buffings in between. They are in transit, but should arrive early this week, and I'll let you know what I think of them.


----------



## pabbi1

David Marks is quickly gaining on Norm in my book as well, but giving up my tung (linseed) oil will be tough.... we'll have to talk this over in Houston. 

 Thank God I haven't found this vinyl facination... I'll bring you my last vestiges as a 'good riddance'.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_David Marks is quickly gaining on Norm in my book as well, but giving up my tung (linseed) oil will be tough.... we'll have to talk this over in Houston. 

 Thank God I haven't found this vinyl facination... I'll bring you my last vestiges as a 'good riddance'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's mainly Tung w/Linseed and other ingredients. It's just got some other additives to strengthen it, but it's basically the exact same look and application as Tung Oil.

 I was a big vinyl guy in the day, as most of us older "philes" were, but convenience caused me to get rid of my albums and spinner. 

 I just got bitten by that luscious vinyl sound again at a visit to luvdunhill's place. And good condition used vinyl is very cheap now.


----------



## swt61

Here it is with Black Walnut sides installed. The corner posts will really complete the look.


----------



## Postal_Blue

Stunning!


----------



## swt61

I got the corner pillars milled up, sanded, glued and screwed into place today. I plugged the holes with Cherry dowel stock, but haven't cut or sanded the dowels flush yet, so no pics of that yet. Here are some pics of "Colossus" with it's pillars and feet though...





















 Everything is sanded to 320 grit now, and after I mill up the armboard the finishing will get underway.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Very nice - keep 'em coming


----------



## swt61

OK last installment for a little while. Today after work I milled up the armboard. 

 Everything is sanded and ready for finishing, which if the weather cooperates will start tomorrow. It'll take a few days to complete the finishing, and I won't bother posting anymore pics until it's done.

 I decided to make a little pattern out of 1/4" plywood for setting the tonearm distance. One end has a 1/2" hole which fits perfectly over the bearing, then exactly 222mm from the center of that hole is the center of a 3/4" hole. That hole lines up with the 3/4" inside diameter of the VTA bushing. Once I line up the bushing exactly over the hole the armboard is perfectly aligned.


----------



## penger

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## FallenAngel

That looks totally awesome!


----------



## olblueyez

That is Badass!


----------



## nikongod

That is AWESOME!!!!

 I like the armboard arrangement a LOT. Is the armboard on little sliders? Nice touch.

 I have had the worlds hardest time mounting some carts on a "properly" mounted rega arm. 2mm "short" is way better IME, but I guess you dont really have to worry about that.


----------



## amb

Very pretty!


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is AWESOME!!!!

 I like the armboard arrangement a LOT. Is the armboard on little sliders? Nice touch.

 I have had the worlds hardest time mounting some carts on a "properly" mounted rega arm. 2mm "short" is way better IME, but I guess you dont really have to worry about that._

 

Yeah that's exactly what prompted the adjustment slots, because I've been reading a lot about what you just confirmed. It has more than enough travel to dial it in just right.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very pretty!_

 

Coming from you Ti that means a lot! You're Mr. Detail in my book.


----------



## philodox

Looking good Steve, must be quite a beast when its all loaded full of shot. Interested in seeing how this turns out so you can get started on one in bloodwood.


----------



## swt61

^

 A beast for sure! I've taken to calling it the "Colossus". So a Bloodwood one would look right at home with the McAlister Audio Massive Attack.


----------



## swt61

One coat of sealer and 4 top coats. I prefer a satin finish, so sorry for you glossy guys.

 I have no idea how it sounds yet. My Pass Pearl phono stage will arrive at the Houston meet (next weekend), and my new cartridge will hopefully be here by then too.

 That's the speed controller that luvdunhill built in the pics, left and forward of the motor pod.


----------



## Pars

That looks awesome Steve! Congrats!

 I agree with you on the satin vs. gloss preference. Can't wait for your impressions of it!


----------



## -=Germania=-

Stunning, just absolutely stunning piece of work. 

 I wish I had those kind of wood skills. The only stuff I can do well enough is some carving and turning. 

 Is there an S2 version in the works?


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Is there an S2 version in the works? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Quite possibly. Interest level seems pretty good.


----------



## TimJo

Man, that's beautiful. So how much do you think it weighs?


----------



## choomanchoo

Sooooo, uhmmmm, how much you want for it?

 Very very prettyfull


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TimJo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, that's beautiful. So how much do you think it weighs?_

 

ATM it's about 45 lbs., but next weekend I'll be filling in the chambers underneath with lead shot. I'm not sure how heavy it'll be after that.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *choomanchoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sooooo, uhmmmm, how much you want for it?

 Very very prettyfull_

 

This one will definitely not be for sale. I may entertain building more.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ATM it's about 45 lbs., but next weekend I'll be filling in the chambers underneath with lead shot. I'm not sure how heavy it'll be after that._

 

Well don't put your back out putting it back on the shelf! 
 Very impressive craftsmanship.


----------



## robm321

Very very nice OP - congrats!


----------



## philodox

Fantastic. It's too bad that you can't listen to it yet though.


----------



## fran

Let us know how you get on with the VTAF thingy.... and yes, lovely build!


 Fran


----------



## -=Germania=-

Steve, 

 Your wonderful turntable here inspired me to buy my first turntable. It is an OEM AT-PL50 (on clearance at radio shack for $50) to play through my speakers (Headphones I fear would be too revealing). Unfortunately, the record shops I went to today were all closed...so I have a turntable and no records. Tomorrow then.


----------



## swt61

The dust cover I had made arrived today.

 I'm really loving this table!


----------



## fordgtlover

That looks a million bucks.

 Fantastic work. You got skills.


----------



## -=Germania=-

I believe that this definately qualifies as a High-end Analogue Source in the High End forum.

 Great to see that you are enjoying it.


----------



## nikongod

sweet! Very nicely done!

 How does it sound?


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The dust cover I had made arrived today.

 I'm really loving this table!_

 



 So have you played that DSOTM master yet?


----------



## DaMnEd

Amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## linuxworks

very well executed!

 I hate vinyl and I'm glad its long gone from my collection. but your craftsman skills are to be applauded.

 I'm trying to find some folks who are good at wookworking and figure out some way to make some boxes for pimetas and such. interested?


----------



## TimJo

Well done!!!

 That is a fantastic build. It must feel really good to sit back and listen to you handiwork in action.


----------



## krmathis

Looks fantastic! Great craftsmanship indeed.


----------



## swt61

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sweet! Very nicely done!

 How does it sound?_

 

Well I'm getting a lot of hum through the Consonance SUT I purchased, however my speakers are single driver Fostex based Omegas, so they're efficient enough that I get plenty of gain through my speaker rig without the SUT, and it sounds fantastic. I think I have everything dialed in to their best settings. Bass is really good, soundstaging is really incredible and I quite prefer this system to my digital rig in most circumstances. I really like the on the fly VTA adjustments of the Riggle too!

 I'm expecting a Cinemag SUT that's being sent for my audition, and I'm hoping that will resolve the hum issue I'm currently having with my SUT. If so I'll pick up some Cinemags and wire them into my existing Pass Pearl phono stage to reduce ICs.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm trying to find some folks who are good at wookworking and figure out some way to make some boxes for pimetas and such. interested? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've got a big backlog of work ATM, and I'm one of those guys who hates building the same thing twice. Thanks though.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Orcin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So have you played that DSOTM master yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh hell yeah! That and The Doors are seeing a lot of spin time. They're fantastic! I haven't yet listened to the others, but will soon.

 You my friend have a really nice stand in your future!

 Thanks for all the nice comments! It has been a very rewarding build indeed.


----------



## TheBigHead

Looks fantastic!

 fine work indeed


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You my friend have a really nice stand in your future!_

 



 Sweeeeet!


----------

